# Chewey's first photo shoot



## MrsSowell (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aww! Great name, super cute puppy!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww- what a cutie :love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

really adorable baby!! love his colour


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Chewey is just gorgeous - love the photos


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

he's lovely.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh what a cutie pie! Such gorgeous eyes and beautiful colouring! What colour is he? Parti? sable? He's lovely.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Gorgeous puppy, 

Just admiring your lovely cream couch,
Wonder how long it will stay clean for😄😄😄


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pup. Its great the way he look directly into the camera, what a pro.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

He is lovely - what a great colour.

Alison & dexter


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pics and he really suits his name . Was he named after the Star Wars character?


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

How super cute is he :love-eyes:


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

How much does he suit the name! He is just too cute!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's a star with the camera! He's gorgeous too and a lovely colour. What mix is he?


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chewy is a gorgeous little man, love his colouring too.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely pup and unusual colour


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

That's got to be one of the coolest names of all time.... love it!!!!!


----------

